# 2002 F250 7.3L Hiniker Vplow $7900 15904



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

2002 F-250 Single cab, 8 ft flat bed. 7.3L Powerstroke Diesel. Automatic, 4WD, PW, PL. With an Hiniker V Plow.

This plow truck has been in service the past 2 or 3 winters and has served us proudly. Just time to up date and downsize. The plow mount is bent, causing the plow to hang lower than it should while driving, just gotta vee out a bit, but it plows just fine. Leaves a nice clean pass, both wings work as they should. We do not have plow lights on it. We just use the truck lights, but the mounts are there if you wanted to put a set of plow lights on. Everything works except the fuel gauge, and we will try to find a broken wire this week, and the AC doesn't work, but never need it in the winter. Also has a Quadzilla programer. Truck was gone over for inspection, and will pass as is, but the registration is expired, so can't get a sticker. Rear tires are new, front are about half. This truck is ready to work. Only needs snow, and a driver. $7900
Call or text 814.248.2323

More pics https://altoona.craigslist.org/cto/d/2002-f250-powerstroke-snow/6339449157.html


----------

